# BOXING TROUT!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Chuck Simmons, John Lacour, had Brent Depta come all the way from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on">Dothan</st1:City> <st1:country-region w:st="on">Georgia</st1:country-region> to sample some of the best speckled trout fishing on the Gulf coast in Hopedale <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:State w:st="on">Louisiana</st1:State></st1lace>. Well they got the perfect weather and good tide movement and you know what that means TROUT SLAM! Thing started a little slow but picked up steadily all morning. I headed further out in the sound armed with live croakers and got on some mule trout but the bite would not take off. Bounced to few rigs and found some really good trout at an old rig with live shrimp and croakers 4 ft under corks, the bite would come and go but stayed steady but all quality sized trout. We camped out right their until the limit was full at 12:00. Chuck had been bragging on the fishing to Brent for awhile and I was glad to show what we have here in <st1:State w:st="on">Louisiana</st1:State> the Sportsman?s <st1lace w:st="on">Paradise</st1lace>.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">LIMIT! 75 Trout <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice report Capt. Gene. I love to see and read your posts. But could you help a buddy out and do this.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic167506-3-1.aspx?Highlight=picture


----------

